# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid (Joseph Bracops)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid (Joseph Bracops)
Doctor Huetstraat 79
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Iris Ziekenhuizen Zuid.*

----------

